# Bunny scares off burglars!!



## valaria243

I thought this was funny. I wonder if I can get a homeowner's insurance discount for an alarm system because I now have 2 bunnies. Granted niether are giants but still...

http://www.pawnation.com/2013/02/19...=maing-grid7|main5|dl15|sec3_lnk2&pLid=272157


----------



## Nancy McClelland

That is so cool. Our small dog is a great Dane, so we welcome would be burglars in.


----------



## agnesthelion

Best story ever! I can believe it, those thumps can be loud. Thanks for sharing


----------



## PaGal

Yay, big bunny! Way to go!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I read this the other day on the Daily Mail online ánd that bunny is enormous. I did so laugh at it thumping and scaring the burglar off, I can imagine how loud he was as mine thump quite loudly and they´re tiny in comparison. Bet he´s getting special treatment now, the hero of the hour...here´s to a real super bunny.


----------



## audrinasmommy88

I dont know if yall remember, but gracie was thumping really loud one night and we couldn't figure out why. The next morning, we found out that the neighbors house had been egged and her Romney signs stolen out of her yard. Rabbits are great alarm systems


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow! Rabbits are amazing creatures!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Ours always knew if there was someone in the front or any animal in the back yard--simply amazing.


----------



## cwolfec

Just another reason why I am a rabbit lover


----------



## Imbrium

Nancy McClelland said:


> Ours always knew if there was someone in the front or any animal in the back yard--simply amazing.



mine are oblivious... thank god, too, with all the packages I've been having delivered lately!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Haha that was funny! What a good rabbit!!!


----------



## WhyMista

That is pure awesome.


----------



## coco_puffs

I've never seen a rabbit that big! Also, they stole wedding invitations. They should be looking for someone opposed to the wedding!


----------



## MILU

Great story, thenks for posting!!!


----------



## MILU

I mean "thAnks for posting" 

My mother was here to see a man who fixed our washing machine, and said Bilém bit him. Good thing, as he charged us more than he should. He had given an estimate for a certain service, but had to do something much simpler and still charged us the same.. 
Go Bilém, go!!!! hahahah


----------



## bunnyluvns

Hahaha! Too funny!


----------



## PaGal

I can entirely imagine that happening. When we go to bed we turn out all the inside lights but one which we turn down low as it is on a dimmer. Just enough light for us to see by f we would need to get up for some reason. This doesn't happen often but when it has the buns have thumped.


----------



## @rabbitmummy

Just shows they're very intelligent.... Wish my bunny could do that&#128516;


----------



## MILU

Great article!


----------



## randikittybun

That's so cool! I hope all her belongings were returned


----------



## dempsey

amazing! thank you for the article


----------



## HiddlesKenway

My buns pick things up before my dogs or cats do! Be sure that if someone is getting to close to home all thirteen of them will start thumping and the dogs will bark and cats will growl! We definitely always know when something sus is going on as we have the perfect alarm system.


----------

